# Cavy Pics!



## seasideseashell (Apr 4, 2007)

Here are just some pics of some of my cavies. I'll post more later!


----------



## binkies (Apr 4, 2007)

They are beautiful!

I can add a couple.

Mottley and Candy:







Rudy:






Jr.:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness! 

I love the ones that look like they have "cow licks" all over theirbodies. They are so cute. Are they calledAbsynnians?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

I have always wanted one. My husband said when we have a house unless someone gives it to me.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2007)

I had two when I was a little kid, I don't remember them though.

I want a piggy as well. I saw one at the local mom &amp; pop petstore and he was in a 10gal tank on pine bedding with just a food dishand water bottle....but he was popcorning and so cute. I swear he wasabout 2lbs. He has been there a while. I really should wait until mybuns are bonded and we get our own place.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 7, 2007)

Aww too cute. How long do pigs live for?


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 7, 2007)

I often have to wonder...What are guinea pigs like, how do they behave? Anything like rabbits?


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 16, 2007)

*~Tracey~ wrote: *


> Aww too cute. How long do pigs live for?




Guinea pigs can live any where from 5-7 years.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay, I am wiping the drool off my keyboard now! ; ) Your pigs are beautiful!

I love the silver/black abby (not sure of the correct term for thecolor) and the peruvian with the tan face and darker body isgorgeous! What is the correct name for that color?


----------



## tinac (Apr 16, 2007)

this is one of my piggies Franklin, i have 6 in total


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2007)

I have two piggies now! Funny how I left that post before, then ended up with a rescue.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## savi (Apr 16, 2007)

You have some gorgeous pigs! I love the black roan colored abbysinnian. And Rudy is adorable! Well, they all are. 

Here are mine:
Lilah:





Chloe:





Chloe and Mindy:


----------



## binkies (Apr 16, 2007)

They are all so pretty! Guinea pigs have a special place in my heart.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2007)

Gorgeous pigs, Savi!

What kind of bedding is that in their cages? Right now I am usingfleece for my piggies, but it's not working so well. I have aspenbedding, but I am not sure if it will be too rough on their feet.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## savi (Apr 17, 2007)

Its aspen I believe in those pics. Right now, Iam using large bales of kiln dried shavings that they sell as horsebedding at tractor supply. Its a bit softer then the aspen and itspretty economical and low dust.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww such beautiful piggies.:bunnyheart


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2007)

Hrm, I wonder if my local feed store sells kiln dried pine shavings. I think I will send them an email to find out. 

The fleece bedding is nice since I can just take it out, shake it off,wash and reuse. It makes cleaning the cage much easier, but it doesnothing for the smell and some days I get home from work and am burntout and the bedding really needs to be changed. I just think some formof shavings will be a better option for us.






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 17, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Hrm, I wonder if my local feed store sells kiln dried pine shavings.
> 
> 
> _- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_




I buy kiln dried pine shavings at the local feed mill and I can tellyou it is much cheaper than buying it at the petstore.Definately check it out


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeeee, I hope mine has some. I am going to email them in a little bit, I should hear back from them tomorrow.

I am hoping to build my piggies a NIC type cage, or c&amp;c,whatever they are called. It has to be kind of long rather than widethough. I wonder if that would work okay.

I just have to find some cloroplast or something.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 17, 2007)

The feed mill most likely carries the largebales of kiln dried pine for sale as horse bedding. I get ahuge bag for $5.50 (it used to be $4.35 but has gone up recently) stillmuch cheaper than a petstore. 

C&amp;C stands for Cubes and Coroplast what does the NIC stand for?

Here is a site that explains how to build the C&amp;C cageshttp://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htmIhad set one up as three squares long by one square wide as I didn'thave the space to build using two. I think it was fine forone pig.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 17, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *

I just have to find some cloroplast or something.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


I found it at a sign shop


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2007)

NIC stands for "Neat Idea Cube". It's what we call our bunny cages on here made out of those cubes.

I will have to wait and see how much space Ryan and I have when we moveinto our new place and set up our bedroom. The bunnies and piggies willbe in there with us.

Right now my piggies are living in a Super Pet Ex-Large cage. This one....









It measures 40 1/2 inches in length, 18 inches in width, and 20 1/2 in heigth.

Please tell me if that is too small. If it is, I will what I need toand make room for a larger cage. I want my piggies to be comfy! The runlaps around their litter box that they push into the center of thecage. I have a feeling it is too small for them though.







_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 18, 2007)

How many pigs are living in the cage?It should be fine for one or two : ) I would remove thelitter box though as guinea pigs don't really catch on to the wholelitter box training thing so it's just taking up space. Doyou have a hidey house for them? That would be more importantto make them feel safe and secure. You could always put somegrids together to make a play pen for them to use. That'swhat I do for floor timeas I can't let them loose in thehouse because of the dogs and cats. It works out well


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2007)

I have two piggies in that cage.

I will have my fiance take me over to the feed store today to see ifthey have any kiln dried pine, and then I will change out their cageand take out the litter box.

When we move into our new place on Friday, I am going to plan out andsee if I can built a c&amp;c cage with the space I have .




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Love4buns (Apr 20, 2007)

my two Gorgeous Piggys unfortunatly they are nowseparated :Xthe Black/white/cream Guinea is Spike and theGinger/White Guinea is Joey not very good pics lol


----------



## napoleon (Apr 26, 2007)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Here is a site that explains how to build the C&amp;C cageshttp://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htmIhad set one up as three squares long by one square wide as I didn'thave the space to build using two. I think it was fine forone pig.


Thank you so much for posting thatsite! My son has been wanting a bigger cage for his piggie,Bindi. Commercial cages are so expensive the bigger theyare. Now we have a new project! I'm going to getthe cubes tomorrow and then look for the coroplast. Wehen weget done I will post pics.

:thanks:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 27, 2007)

Aww missed this thread!

I have two brothers , about 3 years old. 











And this is them both together.







They are very entertaining critters


----------



## binkies (Apr 27, 2007)

Dinner time! They are such "pigs"


----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 28, 2007)

Bloody hell! LOL

is that really how much you give them?! There is just the two right? I must not be feeding my two enough!? :?

Do you feed yours daily?


----------



## binkies (Apr 28, 2007)

Technically theyjust *need* 1 cupeach of fresh vitamin C rich veggies a day. But our grocery store hadromaine heart in a bag of 3 on sale for 98 cents! They were starting toturn brown on the ends. So I bought 3 bags and gave them awhole bunch at a time. Just spoiling them a bit!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 28, 2007)

I actually got some decent pictures of Mace and Merlin ....


























I love my messy pigpigs .






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## napoleon (Apr 28, 2007)

My son and Ijust got done building our C&amp;C cage today. We built a2x4 size ((56"x27")). Since we had such a big cage, we decideto get Bindi a friend. We went to the local pet store and gotChloe. We waited until Chloe came home with us before we evenput Bindi in the new cage. We decided that it might work outbetter if we introduced them as we put them both in the new cage forthe 1st time. I will try to get pics within a fewdays. Right now they are hiding in each of theirhouses.

My son &amp; I were so proudof our project! We were able to make the cage for about$35. The biggest commercial GP cage at the store was $109 andmuch smaller.

Thank you so much to"*luvthempigs"* for showing us how to make aC&amp;C cage! Sweet!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 28, 2007)

Congrats on your new cage!

I also built a 2x4 cage for my piggies the other day. I like it a lot.I need to get more coroplast to build up the sides because they havekicked shavings all over the floor .



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## napoleon (Apr 29, 2007)

Took a quickpic of Bindi when she came out for a bit. Just had my phonehandy, so not the greatest pic.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 29, 2007)

Just got aquick one of Chloe too. She's still unsure of hersurroundings and is hiding behind her igloo.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Apr 29, 2007)

I have two piggers.

A tad blurry - Bella













Moe-











These were taken this morning, during breakfast.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 29, 2007)

Everybody's pigs are so cute!~ I so enjoy looking at everyones pigtures 

You are quite welcome for the link to the C&amp;C site.I'm glad you were able to build a new cage and for a lot less $$$ thana store bought cage.


----------



## flowerpower (May 1, 2007)

My piggies! And my C&amp;C cage.


----------



## napoleon (May 1, 2007)

Your piggiesare so cute! And I love your cage! That was a neatidea for the second level. I had to make a roof on mine tho,since we have a cat.


----------

